# What did you do on the first day of summer 2012?



## smwilliamson (Jun 21, 2012)

HAPPY SUMMER!

Here's where I'm going for service calls http://goo.gl/maps/PdHH


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Jun 21, 2012)

I drank beer.....


----------



## smoke show (Jun 21, 2012)

worked.


----------



## gbreda (Jun 21, 2012)

smoke show said:


> worked.


 
Yup  x2


----------



## firebroad (Jun 21, 2012)

Worked, came home, worked. Then took a nice bath and ate watermelon. Temperature home was 96, up from the 60's and 70's of the previous 10 days. It was 100 in Baltimore.

It's going to be 100 again today, I bought ice cream for the office.


----------



## Don2222 (Jun 21, 2012)

smwilliamson said:


> HAPPY SUMMER!
> 
> Here's where I'm going for service calls http://goo.gl/maps/PdHH


 
Hi Scott

Are they all just pellet stove cleanings?

You did not put back to Rehoboth at the end
from:579 Tremont Street, Rehoboth, MA to:East Hampton, MA to:Conway, MA to:Westfield, MA to:Taunton, MA to:579 Tremont Street, Rehoboth, MA

So it is 5 hours and 36 min not 5 hours and 11 mins. 
Just saying


----------



## jtakeman (Jun 21, 2012)

Go fishing and do some grilling.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jun 21, 2012)

After work, stacked wood.


----------



## Mike D (Jun 21, 2012)

worked, but at least I didn't have to pay for the AC during the day...


----------



## firebroad (Jun 21, 2012)

Mike D said:


> worked, but at least I didn't have to pay for the AC during the day...


A bonus that I never fail to appreciate.


----------



## The Ds (Jun 21, 2012)

Took our border collie to the dog park, then visited Petsmart, then filled small wading pool for the dog to splash around in. Spent some time in the garden while dog played in pool.   Oh, also talked about how we're looking forward to starting up the PS-50 again.... such newbies we are!


----------



## firebroad (Jun 21, 2012)

The Ds said:


> Took our border collie to the dog park, then visited Petsmart, then filled small wading pool for the dog to splash around in. Spent some time in the garden while dog played in pool.  Oh, also talked about how we're looking forward to starting up the PS-50 again.... such newbies we are!


Me too--come on fall!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jun 21, 2012)

Stayed cool.


----------



## Jack Straw (Jun 21, 2012)

I am on vacation from my first job,which only means that I am working on my second job this week. Luckily we have been working in a basement the last few days. Sunday I am going to Chicago for training on my third job!  I need a life!


----------



## ScotO (Jun 21, 2012)

what did I do the first day of summer?  Worked in 110 degree temps in the locomotive shop, swam with the kids after work and pi$$ed and moaned about the heat and humidity......lol.  Don't get me wrong, I like summer.  But I am a fall/winter guy myself.  C'mon October!


----------



## billb3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> Hi Scott
> 
> Are they all just pellet stove cleanings?
> 
> ...


maybe there were overnite fringe benefits on the last stop


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 21, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> what did I do the first day of summer?  Worked in 110 degree temps in the locomotive shop, swam with the kids after work and pi$$ed and moaned about the heat and humidity......lol.  Don't get me wrong, I like summer.  But I am a fall/winter guy myself.  C'mon October!



I couldn't agree more  

I love the cold. Love it.

 I love fire. Cant you tell?? !!

(I worked all day and came home and weedwacked for almost 2 hours!! The banks of my Pond only get done about 4 times a yr. I did it in April, Yesterday, sometime in late July/early August and then before my Sons B-day at the end of September. The only weedwacking I do and I hate it... I spray an edge around Everything....


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 21, 2012)

Went out and looked at the wood that needed splitting. Came back in and did absolutely nothing worth talking about for the rest of the scorching day. It is year four wood. It can wait and I am old.


----------



## ScotO (Jun 21, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> I couldn't agree more
> 
> I love the cold. Love it.
> 
> ...


 Dexter I think we are related somehow.....


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 21, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Dexter I think we are related somehow.....





DexterDay said:


> I couldn't agree more  ..



Im gonna say it again... I couldn't agree more


----------



## tfdchief (Jun 21, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Went out and looked at the wood that needed splitting. Came back in and did absolutely nothing worth talking about for the rest of the scorching day. It is year four wood. It can wait and I am old.


BB, we must be the same age


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jun 22, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Went out and looked at the wood that needed splitting. Came back in and did absolutely nothing worth talking about for the rest of the scorching day. It is year four wood. It can wait and I am old.


 
Poppycock...you are not old BB..
You are like a fine wine...getting better with age..
As for what I did on the first day of summer, I can not provide that information at this time...
Can't..


----------



## gbreda (Jun 22, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> Go fishing and do some grilling.


 
OK, Fired up the lump after a walk to the lake....all after work ! ! 

Lost a bird feeder to one of Bear's brother/sisters/nephew/cousins last night


----------



## firefighterjake (Jun 22, 2012)

Taught three fire extinguisher classes . . . nothing like turning what was one of the hottest and most humid days of the year into an even hotter experience by creating some training fires.

Went home and worked for over an hour outside . . . cleaning the pool . . . a "chore" that never seems to be much a chore when it's hot and humid outside.


----------



## Don2222 (Jun 22, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> Poppycock...you are not old BB..
> You are like a fine wine...getting better with age..
> As for what I did on the first day of summer, I can not provide that information at this time...
> Can't..


 
Did you have some fun?


----------



## Jack Straw (Jun 22, 2012)

"As for what I did on the first day of summer, I can not provide that information at this time..."

When Will you be able to provide the info?


----------



## Delta-T (Jun 22, 2012)

you know, same old same old.....wiccan magic circle, burnt offerings, naked chanting around bonfire, fried chicken dinner...the usual stuff.
I did expect to see Don at ye old American Stonehenge...but no....just us wizards,warlocks, and witches....again.


----------



## Don2222 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hello

The 1st day of summer, someone called about my Enviro Meridian!
Yesterday I brought it over to them!

Enviro
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...00-btu-wood-pellet-stove-1595-salem-nh.86617/

Now if anyone wants my US Stove bay front, let me know.

Today I am swapping out the 200 Deg F Hi Limit Switch with a Selco 250 Deg F Hi Limit Switch.
There were problems with these stoves not going through the night at the higher heat level and would shut down.
That is why! The 250 Deg F Hi Limit Switch is what the HR Sarnac stove has in it!

See
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/us-stove-5660-48-000-btu-wood-pellet-stove-1195-salem-nh.87467/


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jun 27, 2012)

Who needs your fancy waterparks.   We have sliding rock 

http://www.ncwaterfalls.com/sliding_rock1.htm


----------



## begreen (Jun 27, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> what did I do the first day of summer? Worked in 110 degree temps in the locomotive shop, swam with the kids after work and pi$$ed and moaned about the heat and humidity......lol. Don't get me wrong, I like summer. But I am a fall/winter guy myself. C'mon October!


 
I worked too, but in the opposite conditions. Heard the heat come on a few times during the day.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jun 27, 2012)

I was somewhere between Annapolis, MD and Oceanside, CA on the first day of summer....I think. Sometimes the days seem to run together. What day is this?....


----------



## jtakeman (Jun 27, 2012)

gbreda said:


> OK, Fired up the lump after a walk to the lake....all after work ! !
> 
> Lost a bird feeder to one of Bear's brother/sisters/nephew/cousins last night


 
Did you mention "lake" ? We'll be right up!


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 27, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> Did you mention "lake" ? We'll be right up!



Nice boat Jay..... Looks like good times


----------



## Don2222 (Jun 27, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> Did you mention "lake" ? We'll be right up!


 
Nice photo album, looks like you caught a good one!


----------



## smoke show (Jun 27, 2012)

jtakeman said:


>


Jay, some old guy stole your boat!


----------



## nate379 (Jun 28, 2012)

Cut firewood and thought I was going to die of heat stroke in the 80* temps we had that day.  Was shortlived of course.  Boiler is running right now actually.


----------



## gbreda (Jun 28, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> Did you mention "lake" ? We'll be right up!


Come on up.   I'll fire up the egg after the lake ​ 
Great photos ! ! ! !


----------



## jtakeman (Jun 28, 2012)

gbreda said:


> Come on up. I'll fire up the egg after the lake ​
> Great photos ! ! ! !


  Fishing and food! that's very tempting!


----------



## PapaDave (Jun 29, 2012)

And absolutely nobody referenced Cheech and Chong?
What I did on my summer vacation..........I woke up.
Really. Y'all are slippin'.


----------

